# Apache mit Applikationsserver als Backend - MaxClients-Thematik



## slowfly (15. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Sorry, ich war nicht sicher, ob ich da im richtigen Forum gelandet bin. Aber da ich hier schon Beiträge zu Apache gefunden habe,...

Item.

Also, wir haben einen Apache (2.2.x), der hat als Backend verschiedene JBoss Applikationsserver (4.3 EAP) mit den unterschiedlichsten Applikationen drauf. Wir gehen mit mod_proxy auf die Applikationsserver. Die Appl Server haben unterschiedliche Port-Bindings. Das ganze läuft in einer Solariszone (v10).

Jetzt ist es so, dass der Apache immer wieder die MaxClients erreicht. Aber wie zum Teufel finden wir jetzt raus, welche Applikation oder welcher Applikationsserver denn genau der Bösewicht ist? 

Status-mod haben wir noch ned ausprobiert, aber ich hab mal Beispielseiten im Internet angesehen, dort wird aber nur der Status eines HTTPD Prozesses angezeigt und irgendwie hilft uns das auch nicht weiter.

Mit netstat-an und nem Grep auf den entsprechenden Port und Verbindungsstatus sehen wir zwar die offenen Verbindungen, aber da eben auf den Instanzen verschiedenste Applikationen mit unterschiedlichster Anzahl Aufrufe installiert sind, ist es auch nur ein werweissen.

Gibt's da nen Trick im Apache, da benötigte Informationen zu bekommen? Oder ein gescheiter Befehl für Unix? 

Besten Dank und Gruss
slowy


----------

